# New puppy just ate cotton wad - what to do?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would call the vet for peace of mind if you want. But if this really just happened just now the stuff is still in puppy's stomach. You can induce vomiting by making him drink hydrogen peroxide. Take him outside or do it on a bare floor with him on a leash. It works very fast.

I should add that both of my poodles have had to drink the peroxide! It really does work like a charm.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

OK thanks - the vet is supposed to call back in 10 minutes.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I agree with lily cd re. If it just happened and you induce vomiting now, he'll probably throw up the cotton ball and there will be no chance of it causing any problems.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Let us know how it goes.

Once this little first aid emergency is over, you can read here for some information on first aid for dogs. http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/68241-first-aid-dogs.html

That being said, Lily will turn 8 in early September despite having eaten a long list of naughty things including, but not limited to: kitchen garbage, dark chocolate raisinets (in bulk), numerous tissues, napkins and paper towels, book bindings and covers, toy stuffing, weather stripping, underwear and shoes...

It isn't that I leave these items on the floor for her. She is that fast and that into mischief (Mischief is her nickname). It has made us be much more careful about paper items left on counters along with tempting food items. If your pup is already tall enough to get stuff off of counters then you need to remove all temptations and train against counter surfing. Once a dog has learned that self rewarding behavior it is wildly hard to extinguish.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you! Vet called and said to feed soft food today, so I will get him some fresh can pumpkin. He has his first appt. tomorrow. Also, I will get some hydrogen peroxide for any future issues.
He is tall and fast and unbelievably smart. And forgiving to his new parents - right now we are sorting potty training; I also introduced SIT, which he immediately learned - I should have started with LEAVE IT. 
This is also my first dog - I have only had cats. We bumbled through his first bath/shower yesterday and he patiently waited in the tub while we hooked up shower nozzle. He loved being bathed!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tissues and other soft things like cotton balls generally pass pretty easily. It is good you have that vet appointment tomorrow so the Dr. can listen to his digestive tract to hear whether things are moving well. You should see that cotton wadding reappear out the back end later today or tomorrow.

A standard poodle puppy is not the easiest puppy in the world for a new to dogs person. Be patient, persistent and consistent with your training. Don't let him think he is in charge and you will be fine. I had cats for many years, but had grown up in a dog family. Lily is my first dog of my own raised by my own methods. She has been challenging at times, but it has all been very rewarding in the long run, so much so that I added Javelin last summer. He was much easier as a puppy than Lily, but still is happy to eat soft paper goods if given the chance.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

A cotton ball in a spoo is no problem. Search on thus forum if you want to lose sleep.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

peepers said:


> A cotton ball in a spoo is no problem. Search on thus forum if you want to lose sleep.


I agree, one cotton ball, should pass without issue. Now socks or underwear...that's a trip to the vet for a stomach pumping.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Yup. No problem. Sometimes we must feed cotton balls deliberately! When my shepherd pup swallowed a rock like chunk of glass , the vet said to soak cotton balls in milk and get the dog to eat them. So I did that and the shepherd pup gleefully ate 6 balls! The idea there was the cotton balls would hopefully wrap around the glass. And the vet said socks and panties are another thing. That is highly dangerous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you all for your help! I added some organic pumpkin puree to his dinner and that moved things right along! 
I am also going to teach LEAVE IT. 

I love having Tashi baby


----------

